# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Most Humongouest African Bullfrog

## Jimifrog

I saw the hugest ABF at a local pet store.  I thought my biggest frog was getting noteworthy.  This super frog could put my frogs head in his mouth and still have room for a nice sized stogie.  Do you all have any of these irradiated mutants?

----------


## Jcal

Ive heard that the imports are alot bigger than the captives born over here. I would love to have an import. If anyone knows how please let us know.

----------


## Sublime

And you didn't take a picture?  Check out Sloppy Joe he's an import.

----------


## Jimifrog

I am going to take my boys by to see him today.  I'll snap a picture.

----------


## Jimifrog

I was on Kingsnake and found a picture of the beast.  The picture doesn't do him justice.  They should put a small buffalo next to it for perspective.

----------


## Sublime

> I was on Kingsnake and found a picture of the beast.  The picture doesn't do him justice.  They should put a small buffalo next to it for perspective.


That's the same one?  Yeah he looks like a brute.  Can you put your hand right next to his mouth to get some perspective?

----------


## EpicFrogMan

Ill take pictures of one of my guys later. Hes pretty massive. Here he is last year.

----------


## Kreamcheese

That frog is a monster!

----------


## tikonides

man these things get massive !

----------


## Heather

That bullfrog is huge! I think he'd eat you out of house & home. Would have to take on a second job just to feed him  :Smile: . Very cool!

----------


## Sublime

That frog probably eats like those Epic Meal Time guys from youtube.  All that bacon.

----------


## Jimifrog

My wife was kind enough to snap a photo of the monster in the pet shop.  As a matter of perspective, I believe that is a 10 gallon they have him in.  I am very close to buying the monster.

----------


## BG

Why do wild stock get bigger then cb stock. Can some one enlighten me please.

----------


## Eel Noob

I like the overall look of this frog alot.

----------


## Deejay Mayweather

> Why do wild stock get bigger then cb stock. Can some one enlighten me please.


Ive recently heard of this not being true. Its just that the people that collect them from the wild collect the biggest ones, Now imagine going round the world collecting all the biggest cb ones from peoples homes you would also get monsters. That being said it all depends on the frog itself and its diet.

thanks

----------


## Eel Noob

> Ive recently heard of this not being true. Its just that the people that collect them from the wild collect the biggest ones, Now imagine going round the world collecting all the biggest cb ones from peoples homes you would also get monsters. That being said it all depends on the frog itself and its diet.
> 
> thanks


Interesting point. If I was collecting wild specimens I'll probably go for size first and colors second.


Imagine if breeders were to start breeding only the largest pyxies to each other only and not just throwing a bunch of different size specimens together.

----------


## Deejay Mayweather

> Interesting point. If I was collecting wild specimens I'll probably go for size first and colors second.
> 
> 
> Imagine if breeders were to start breeding only the largest pyxies to each other only and not just throwing a bunch of different size specimens together.


Thats exactly what needs to be done!!!

----------


## MonsterPyxie

poor thing  :Frown: 

A pyxie that nice needs a huge nice place to live. Not some soaked moss, and a bowl he can hardly fit in  :Frown:  He could probably break the glass or knock over that little 10gal if he jumped at all.

----------


## Jimifrog

Monster, you are right.  He definitely needs something bigger.  I may have to sneak him into the house today.

----------


## BG

> I was on Kingsnake and found a picture of the beast.  The picture doesn't do him justice.  They should put a small buffalo next to it for perspective..   He is 300 big ones too


I saw him too on kS.  He is 5 inches and over a pound

----------

pac

----------


## BG

Great info guys ,,about the size.That makes sance. That's what info they give u on kingsnake. they have a female for 350 ,and the male is 300. In the pic he looks bigger.  Poor guy,let's go rescuing him. We should all chip in and get him and make him the forums mescott.

----------


## Jimifrog

I am up for that. If anybody wants to chip in on the rescue, that would be awesome too.  I will head out today and grab him.

----------


## Devonte's Phat Frogs

Did you guys see the female she is 1 pounder to they have some blue pacs

----------


## Jimifrog

The female is huge.  In fact, they have a breeding pair of ABF that may be bigger than the two they are selling on Kingsnake.  I bought a baby pixie from them last week (Minion).  Yesterday, they had a cane toad.  That thing was humongous, as well.

----------


## BG

Pac i wouldnt get the blue one. I heard they dont live long and they are 300 bucks. :Frown:

----------


## Sublime

> Pac i wouldnt get the blue one. I heard they dont live long and they are 300 bucks.


You can pick up samurai blue's for like $50 as babies.  I was at the NARBC in Anaheim a few days ago and they were there.  Aren't they just Cranwelli's with a certain hereditary trait, don't see why they wouldn't live long.  

I'll pitch in money for someone to go to Africa and bring me back a wild specimen.

----------


## EpicFrogMan

pacs are from south america

----------


## Deejay Mayweather

> I saw him too on kS. He is 5 inches and over a pound


WOW noway is this guy only 5inches them pics sure do make him look HUGE. I would of put money onnit that he was bigger than a few of mine, but hes actually not bigger than any.
Still a nice lookin bullfrog though.

thanks

----------


## Jimifrog

The humongous beast is in a good home now!!!   :Smile:   I had to pawn my Les Paul, but it needed to be pawned as it couldn't really sing the blues yet.  I found a 36 x 18 x 18 tank on Craigslist that I will pick up this evening for the monster.  I am not sure what they were using to measure him, but my tape has him at over 8 inches.  I will get some pictures of him up in his new home tonight.

----------


## Eel Noob

> I saw him too on kS.  He is 5 inches and over a pound


In my experience some sellers usually over estimate size and weight on their animals to make sell but in this case it looks like this seller seem to have under estimate it lol. The girth and overall look looks to be alot bigger than a 5" frog to me.

----------


## Heather

That's awesome! Can't wait to see the pictures! Glad he'll have a good home  :Smile: .

----------


## coastal20

> The humongous beast is in a good home now!!!    I had to pawn my Les Paul, but it needed to be pawned as it couldn't really sing the blues yet.  I found a 36 x 18 x 18 tank on Craigslist that I will pick up this evening for the monster.  I am not sure what they were using to measure him, but my tape has him at over 8 inches.  I will get some pictures of him up in his new home tonight.


Congrats! That is a nice looking frog, I'm glad you could rescue him.

----------


## Eel Noob

> The humongous beast is in a good home now!!!    I had to pawn my Les Paul, but it needed to be pawned as it couldn't really sing the blues yet.  I found a 36 x 18 x 18 tank on Craigslist that I will pick up this evening for the monster.  I am not sure what they were using to measure him, but my tape has him at over 8 inches.  I will get some pictures of him up in his new home tonight.


Looks like we before posted at same time with my other post.

Major grats! You have one amazing looking pyxie on your hand :Big Applause:

----------


## BG

As soon as i so that something was not adding up right.  If you see the picture the frog is allmost as big as the tank and that tank is 11 1/2 width so 8 inches is just about right. He still has more growing to do lol.  Anyway im glad theres a happy ending to this story and we get to see him more . This is just the beggining... Yey

----------


## Heather

And now we all get to see his growth and progress! Yay!  :Smile:

----------


## EpicFrogMan

I have yet to see a giant over 8 inches in captivity. I havent even seen one as big as these guys.

The African Bullfrog - part two - YouTube

----------


## BG

He said south African bruiser.lol :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . This frog is a good father and smart too.

----------


## Sublime

@Jimi, good job man.  He'll love his new habitat compared to that ****ing disgrace of a tank.




> I have yet to see a giant over 8 inches in captivity. I havent even seen one as big as these guys.
> 
> The African Bullfrog - part two - YouTube


Damn those are big males.  

There's one that's 10 inches owned by Jeff:




Or this guy I met on youtube, his is pretty good size and has vibrant colors (Tried getting him on this site):

----------


## Deejay Mayweather

> I have yet to see a giant over 8 inches in captivity. I havent even seen one as big as these guys.
> 
> The African Bullfrog - part two - YouTube


I have a couple. I think we need to start a thread 'who has the biggest bullfrog' with birds eye view shots with a tape measure/ruler next to him. :Frog Smile:  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Sublime

> pacs are from south america


I was talking about the wild caught african bulls.

----------


## Poly

How big does an average pixie frog grow to?

----------


## Sublime

> How big does an average pixie frog grow to?


Male: 4.5-10 inches 

Female: 3.5-5.5 inches

Anything in-between those two growth distances is what you would call average.

----------


## Eel Noob

> Male: 4.5-10 inches 
> 
> Female: 3.5-5.5 inches
> 
> Anything in-between those two growth distances is what you would call average.


My guy is just a bit over 8" and at 4 years old. I'm hoping he still has a bit of growth left in him since these guys have been known to live up to 16 yrs in captivity.

----------


## Sublime

> My guy is just a bit over 8" and at 4 years old. I'm hoping he still has a bit of growth left in him since these guys have been known to live up to 16 yrs in captivity.


Yeah I think after a year or two they're done growing, but you know you could be right.  Would be cool though.

----------


## Jimifrog

The new guy is completely dug in in the temporary tub I put him in.  Who knows how long it's been since he has been able to dig in or hide?  I fed him a couple nightcrawlers, but he didn't seem super interested in eating.  The guy at the store said he is between 3 and 4 years old.  I'll start working on his big tank manana.

----------


## Jcal

I find it weird that babies are 30 bucks and adults go for over 300+. I wanted to buy more for investment animals but the gf wanst buying it  :Frown: .

----------


## BG

The  money you will spend in 4 years  could be more then 300$ so in reality nobody gets rich doing this,its for entertainment purposes .lol

----------


## Heather

Isn't that the truth, lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcal

I wasnt serious. I just wanted more frogs :Frog Smile: .

----------


## Deejay Mayweather

> I have a couple. I think we need to start a thread 'who has the biggest bullfrog' with birds eye view shots with a tape measure/ruler next to him.


Anyone???

----------


## Jimifrog

That would be cool.  I will undig the new guy (Mr. Green) and do the tape measure thing.

----------

